# Bad idea?



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, I've been hooked on the fatties now.

I had thought about making one this weekend by 'skinning' some brats and stuffing them with kraut n swiss and some onion...

The only thing that stopped me was a lack of kraut in the house.

Anyone try this before, or have any thoughts as to how well (or how poorly) the meat would hold up outside the casing?

I may give it a shot this evening when we get home if I remember to stop for the kraut on the way home...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a great idea, seems as if you might have to tie or find some way to keep it together. Good luck my friend.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

It sounds like a great idea!! I have seen Johnsonville brats sold in big patties without a casing. (so many recipes call for you to take it out anyways) Get 2 of those and roll em flat. I would make sure the kraut is well drained. Then add your toppings.

I look forward to a great fattie qvue


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool... thanks y'all.... 

I'll try to stop on the way home...

By the way... brat + fatty = bratty?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will post some pics later if I make it home early enough ta make 'em tonight

Bill


----------



## smokinrob (Jun 30, 2008)

I made some (bratties) yesterday with just onion inside. They turned out great! The meat holds up well, just make sure to knead it together for a bit.  Here's a link to my thread.. http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=19302


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, can't believe I missed that post!

Looks like it held together better than I would have thought.  I'll have ta give it a go now for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think there is such a thing as a bad idea when it comes to Fatty's. With kraut, what ever you put it in, if you want lots of twang-don't drain it, medium twang-drain and little twang-drain and rinse it.

But that does sound good, Kraut fatty....Yummy


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, so I figured I'd give it a go... there were a couple of minor glitches in the beginning such as my forgetting to toss in the onions I had in a pan on the stove... d'oh!

I didn't get a real good seal on it, and it ended up parting a bit, but not too bad.

When it hit 165* I took it out of the GOSM, but then I remembered that a brat needs a little charring or it just doesn't taste right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I fired up the grill just long enough to get a little grill-markage on the outside...

Anywho... here's the play-by-play Q-view....


We'll start off with the fixings.... well... plus the onion that didn't make it in...LOL




Here it is all layed out. Some shaved swiss, kraut and a bit of brat mustard... (Notice the lack of onion? I wish I had... LOL)




I didn't get a good seal, and the more I tried, the more it felt like it wanted to burst, so going for broke...




Here it is at about 145*... seam is opening up a bit more...




It hit 165*, but it doesn't quite seem like a true brat...




A quick trip across the grill opened the seam a bit more, but added a little extra taste and color...



Ok, ignore all the mucked-up pics and look at this one... LOL.
Notice the nice arrangement of onions around it? That was intentionally planned... yea... I didn't forget them... I wanted them around it... *cough*



Lots of gooey goodness in there... If I'd had a loaf of french bread, it woulda been a single sammich!! Tasted great! 




Hope ya enjoyed the q-view... the ugly, the bad and the good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## richtee (Jul 1, 2008)

Beeeeeauty!  Well done Jeanie..er..Bill..err welll don't matter!


----------



## smokinrob (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks awesome! I like the grilling idea, it does seem to add a bit of tradition to it. I'm glad it worked out so well for ya.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks awesome and bet it tasted even better


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 1, 2008)

Tasted great!  

I was running late this morning, so I failed to grab the leftovers for lunch... now I have to wait another 7 1/2 hours or so til we get home... *grumble*


----------



## ck311 (Jul 1, 2008)

I too like the grilling idea, man every day and almost every thread I get new ideas GJ to everyone.


----------



## steve s (Jul 3, 2008)

I noticed that my local butcher makes his own brats in many flavors,( the green pepper and onion is my favorite, has peppers and onions in the meat.
Anyway I just asked him if I could buy brat meat in bulk from him without the casings and he said sure, even gave me a good price if I pre ordered it so he knew how much more he needed than his usual batch.  I also have bought butts from him several at a time and get a better price.

I cut the meat from the butts and grind it and then add my own brat seasoning and let sit in the fridge a couple days then roll your own. Much cheaper than buying Johnsonville and tastes better too.  Any sporting goods store that caters to hunters butchering their own deer will have all the seasoning you could ever need and many have bulk spices too.
Steve


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty fine vittles, might fine indeed!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great Bill.... very nice!!


----------

